# Ever look at one of these up close? Fishing Tip.



## captken

I've never liked to tie to split rings but I often have no choice. Actually, the only choice is the knot to use. 










The ring in the photo is 150# test, magnified about 10X. There is no need to mention the brand name because you have no choice in who's ring you get when you buy a lure. Just for the heck of it, pick up a lure with the largest split ring you can find and run your finger across the end of the ring. You might be surprised. A magnifying glass will reveal even more. Imagine what those sharp ends can do to mono if you use a loop knot that slides back and forth across them. I checked 3 brands of split rings and all were rough to sharp. I darn sure won't be using a Loop Knot with split rings anymore. 

I've reeled in an empty line to find a loop that wasfrayed intoin the middle more than once. "Damned Spanish Mackerel" has often been my thought. Last week it happened to me on Lake Rousseau where there are absolutely no Spanish. I looked at my knot very carefully then clipped it off, bagged it and brought it home to look at magnified. The "Old light bulb" flickered then came on at full power.

Here is the frayed knot I clipped and saved. Photo quality isn't great but you should see it at 20X under a steroscope, properly lighted.










A snap will eliminate the problem but there may be another problem we haven't talked about here yet. 

Did you ever see a split ring that was slightly open? They sometimes spring open under heavy strain but I've seen deformed rings on new lures; rings that were deformed by installation. I found the lure I used to illustrate my point floating in lake Rousseau, the same day I made the above observation. There was no knot on the ring but that doesn'ttotally supportthis nextargument. Small wire slips out of a split ring even easier.










I tied this Loop Knot and photographed it after slipping it through the deformed split ring above. The leader in both cases is 20# Berkley Vanish Fluorocarbon.










Now lets tie a knot that will eliminate this problem, once and for all.

For lack of a better name, I call this knot the "Split-Ring Knot." Tie it on the side away from the split and you will never have a problem because it will not slip, come un-tied or slide aroundon thering.

To tie the "Split-Ring Knot, pass the leader through the ring,through the ring a 2nd time, around to the other side of the standing end and back through the ring a third time. Pass the bitter end around the standing end twice and back through all 3 loops. Moisten and tighten.

I used single strand electrical wire for the first 4 steps and 50# test Shakespeare Cajun mono for the final completed knot. It is difficult to tie the "Split Ring Knot" with stiff mono. 

Here isthe "Split Ring Knot" tied step by step 










A little better look at the completed Split Ring Knot.










That's all.


----------



## captken

I am composing this tip as I go but this not "Off the cuff." I've been thinking about this one for the past several days. I'll get it edited here and use it in another E-Book somewhere down the line.

I spent an hour this morning looking for the envelope wherestored the frayed through loop I mentioned in the tip above. Now I have to photograph it for the tip. 

A lot of time and effort goes into many of these tips.

Watch the tip above as it grows.


----------



## Midnight Rider

Very informative. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Framerguy

Ken,

I followed your narrative of how to tie your "split ring knot" but I am missing something or don't understand everything you said. I don't see the 2 wraps around the standing end on your photo?? It looks, after the crossover and the third loop through the split ring, that the bitter end went around the standing end one time and then under all 3 loops. Am I missing something or did I read the steps wrong??

Thanks again for your very informative hints and tips on fishing and kayak rigging. I have learned much from reading your posts and I have paddled for over 50 years which makes some people "experts" by default!! Me? I am still a student of most everything that I do and have done in my life and I continue to learn more and more from guys like you.

Keep up the good posts and ideas!!


----------



## captken

Wups! You caught me. I went back and looked at the actual knot I tied and, you are exactly right. 

Ok, here is what happened. I tied the illustration with the stiffest 50# test I have ever used and couldn't make the 2 or 3 wraps. With up to 20 or 30#, three loops are easy enough. I couldn't pull the knot tight with 3 wraps.

Sort of a "Rule of thumb" to use when knot tying, use fewer wraps with stiffer line because you will not be able to cinch the knot down with many wraps.

I'll add photosillustrating the complete process tomorrow.

The real beauty of this knot is that it doesn't slip around the ring like some knots do. The Palomar works ok too but it difficult to tie with long lures.


----------



## captken

I just added the tying sequence to the original post.


----------



## ElJay

Thanks for the tip! Those split rings are a booger in tailraces where i go after stripers, the more the lure wiggles, the more likely a failure occurs. I just never put 2 and 2 together...


----------



## barefootin

My Spanish rig:

I always use a snap or snap swivel toa split ring. I use a short section of wire to a solid ring (LB Huntington Drone here)

Loop knot to Uni to Uni -


----------



## captken

Thanks BF. I've had small wire slip around and out of rings. The "Spoon Loop" was the cure to this problem but it is kinda ugly. I usually add a swivel to the split ring on a spoon to MAYBE help with line twist and would guess (note guess) that the thicker wire of the swivel would be less likely to run around the split ring.

Honestly, I am sure this doesn't happen often or somebody would have come up with a sure cure.

OK, the "Ole Lightbulb" just came on. I wonder if a little J-B Weld on the ring would cure the problem? I love J-B Weld.


----------



## barefootin

Maybe a soldering gun would work also?

I have just never tied a loop or directly to a split ring with anything but wire. 

I pay the price for the ball bearing snap swivel to avoid such cut offs.

Let us know about the JB Weld.

Thanks


----------



## captken

Some lure companies braze or silver solder split rings or butt rings when ultimate strength is needed. This works fine on spoons but, take it from me, you can screw up a plastic lure like a Stretch in a heart beat.


----------



## captken

I "J-B Welded" the split ring on a couple of Stretches last week. I made sure to "Round-off" the ends of the ring. After 6 hours of trolling and multiple Grouper, Bonitas and Spanish Mackerel, the J-B Weld still looked fine. 

While I doubt if it added anything much to strength, I am sure it would keep wire from slipping down into the split and help prevent fraying of a loop knot in mono.

Lets just call this "Better than nothing."


----------



## true-king

I usually cut the split ring off of most lures and tie a loop knot to get the same action. I will leave them on if using a snap swivel though.


----------



## true-king

> *true-king (10/5/2008)*I usually cut the split ring off of most lures and tie a loop knot to get the same action. I'm not sure why so many lures have them on, but I have lost a fair share of fish because of the split rings. I will leave them on if using a snap swivel though.


----------



## barefootin

Has anyone tested adding a solidring to the split ring as to how it affects lure action?

I have some "King spoons" that come with split rings that I can compare. It looks like the weather will permit an offshore trip later this week.


----------



## captken

I never got arount to replying to barefootin. This reply is darn near 2-1/2 years late.

The JB Weld works fine. As for soldering, you have to use silver solder or either braze the ring. That is very difficult to do on a plastic lure. Believe me I've ruined a couple while trying.


----------



## JoeyWelch

Better late than never Capt. Love reading your tips.


----------



## tailfisher

take split ring off if fishing lures and just tie a loop knot to lure. If jigging butterfly style jigs add a solid ring and tie to it.


----------



## captken

*Here it is 9 years after the initial tip and I'm adding more to it.*

On the plus side *(MAYBE)* for split rings. Ever stop to think that the metal of the rings working against the hook or eye on your lure might create a squeaking or clicking sound that is audible to fish? Is it an attraction or a detraction?

Darned if I know. 

I may be 75 but I am still thinking--and still plotting against those scaly critters.


----------



## captken

*Photobucket sort of abducted all the photos I used.*

I wish they had informed me before ruining all of my posts here and holding my photos ransom. I paid for extra storage not too long before they screwed up my tips here.

I do not wish Photobucket well.


----------



## kanaka

CaptK, using this, can see your pictures just fine. https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/photobucket-hotlink-fix/kegnjbncdcliihbemealioapbifiaedg


----------



## captken

*Can a non member of Photobucket view it?*

I can look up the date and go to my photo file and look for the photos. Why didn't I think about it earlier? I should have avoided Photobucket altogether.


----------

